# question on the 05 Sentra SE audio package



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

How many watts RMS is the sub in the trunk and how many watts is running to the sub.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

anybody..............?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I am venturing a guess to 10-20w at most.

you can't hook up an aftermarket sub to that amp and expect it to work decently. 

that whole system sucks, bceause if you want to upgrade you've essentially got to tear it all out. There's no internal amp in the head unit (if the RF package, which I think yours is.)


----------



## billt (Feb 24, 2005)

If you have the Rockford System its about 40 watts rms. The sub is a dual voice coil giving the amp a 2 ohm load just like the door speakers.


----------



## billt (Feb 24, 2005)

I am working on an easy upgrade for the sub. The rockford 8" series 2 fits inside the stock enclosure. Powered by the Rockford 3001 sub amp. It is a easy replacement.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

If im going to upgrade, I going to get 2 Elemental Designs 16Kv.2s back there. Those are 15s if you were wondering. Thanks for the info man.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

If im going to upgrade, I going to get 2 Elemental Designs 16Kv.2s back there. Those are 15s if you were wondering. but anyways, thanks for the info man.


----------

